# Boots pharmacist struck off for failing to report dispensing errors



## Northerner

A former Boots pharmacist has been struck off the professional register for making and failing to report a number of dispensing errors and near misses.

Khaled Miah, registration number 2064452, refused to follow Boots procedures and deliberately failed to report mistakes, the General Pharmaceutical Council (GPhC) heard at a fitness-to-practise hearing on March 6.

The GPhC conceded that the father of two was a man of "good character", who had worked as a pharmacist for seven and a half years with no previous complaints against him and had co-operated with the investigation. But his "consistently unsatisfactory" attitude and potential risk to public safety made removal from the register the only option, the regulator said.

http://www.chemistanddruggist.co.uk...k-off-for-failing-to-report-dispensing-errors

(free registration required)


----------



## grovesy

Don't think I have read about a Pharmacist being struck off before.


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> Don't think I have read about a Pharmacist being struck off before.



They are regularly featured in the publication Chemist and Druggist.  That's not to say that there are a lot of dangerous pharmacists out there, but I guess it's a lot like with doctors and nurses, there will always be a few bad pennies.


----------

